# Honky Tonk BBQ Comp



## nakedpigbbq (May 9, 2009)

Was very glad to get 1st place in Ribs at the Honky Tonk BBQ fesival!  14th place overall out of 35 teams.  This was my second contest and I moved up from a 7th place ribbon last year!  Yee haw!  I just got my new Traegers so this was the very first time I had ever cooked ribs, briskete, or butts on it.  Just kinda had to wing it so they are very forgiving!


----------



## Griff (May 9, 2009)

Way to go Chuck.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2009)

1st in ribs?  Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## bigwheel (May 10, 2009)

Great job Chuck!! Congrats. We will be needing that prize winning rib recipe and technique when you get a round toit. Thanks. 

bigwheel

PS..You could just PM it to me alone if you don't want any of these other knotheads to know the secret. Keep me posted.


----------



## nakedpigbbq (May 10, 2009)

I hear ya!  I need somone to PM me with how to do well in the other three categories!  Is anyone turning in chicken thighs without the skin?  One of the judges I know said that most all the chicken he tried had NO skin on it.  Maybe I will have to try that next time.


----------



## nakedpigbbq (May 10, 2009)

Here are a few pix...my boss is on the right and two of my boys.





http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/5719 ... t=outdoors


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 11, 2009)

Congrats Chuck.  Love the pics.


----------



## Diva Q (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations Chuck this is wonderful!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 11, 2009)

Way to go Chuck!  Great showing!


----------

